# The bad sistah



## invisible (Apr 17, 2012)

I've just started creating a visual inventory of my camera collection. A decision I've made is that I'll shoot the more beat-up cameras on location (i.e., abandoned houses). Here's a Kodak Brownie Target Six-20. I have two of these  pictured here is the sister who chose to live life in the fast lane. It makes a rattling sound when you move it, probably because a mirror is loose. As opposed to its better-behaved sibling, this bad girl has a few ailments that make her worthless  but she probably has cooler stories to tell 

There's lots of info on the Target Six-20 on the net, though I haven't been able to find much about this, the Canadian version. Does anybody have any interesting input?


----------



## Desi (Apr 18, 2012)

I like the idea of shooting an "abandoned" camera in an abandoned house.  She seems to belong there.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2012)

This is the Canadian version,yes!!! So when one opens the back, an acrid, hoppy, skunky smell emanates from the film chamber area....kind of like that stench that emanates from a bad bottle of Molson...


----------



## invisible (Apr 18, 2012)

Desi said:


> I like the idea of shooting an "abandoned" camera in an abandoned house.  She seems to belong there.


That's what I thought too. I'm not sure if all my beat-up cameras will look good in abandoned houses though, so I'll have to try and see.


----------



## invisible (Apr 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> This is the Canadian version,yes!!! So when one opens the back, an acrid, hoppy, skunky smell emanates from the film chamber area....kind of like that stench that emanates from a bad bottle of Molson...


I take it you've had one of each?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey! I just got the same camera a couple of weeks ago!
lol, I haven't opened the back yet,... really hope it doesn't smell like skunky Molson, I don't like Molson.......


----------

